# Labs after TT?



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a question about what labs to get post TT. I am assuming, which we know where that can get me, that I don't need antibodies and the other one for hashis and graves since I no longer have a thyroid? Is that correct? I want to have a full list of what I should have looked at for my first lab post surgery. I am just not sure what they should be.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

TSH, free T3, free T4 are the pretty standard tests...my doctor doesn't routinely run free T3, which is ok for now since synthroid seems to agree with me, but if I was struggling, I'd want that for sure.


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks, joplin! I am really hoping the synthroid agrees with me, too. I've been reading around a bit, mostly on the STTM group on facebook, and geez the amount of additional stuff some people are taking is amazing. I don't think I would have room for any food if I took all the stuff they are! LOL


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

So, I am confused.....you can still have hashi's after TT? I was never tested for it and went from "your left side has grown below your clavicle and is strangling your esophagus" to surgery in ten days time and never had any of the antibodies tests to see if I had any hashi's or graves issues. All I have had done is TSH and FT4 and figured I didn't need anymore testing before surgery since it was coming out anyway.

If my TSH and T4 were in normal ranges prior to surgery, would there have been any reason to see if I had antibody issues? I know there was something going on as I had tons of symptoms, but I assumed I was just hypo. Is there any reason to test for antibodies now post TT? I am going to the dr. on Friday and giving him a list of what I want run and just want to be sure I cover all bases. Thanks!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hashi's is autoimmune, so there's no cure. However, when toy remove the target (thyroid), symptoms tend to lessen.

The antibodies test help clarify the picture, but official diagnosis would come from an FNA or pathology after a TT (as was in my case). I'm not sure if you would gain significant I.sight by having the antibodies test run now, unless, maybe, you are feeling particularly unwell.


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Hashi's is autoimmune, so there's no cure. However, when toy remove the target (thyroid), symptoms tend to lessen.
> 
> The antibodies test help clarify the picture, but official diagnosis would come from an FNA or pathology after a TT (as was in my case). I'm not sure if you would gain significant I.sight by having the antibodies test run now, unless, maybe, you are feeling particularly unwell.


Thanks, joplin! I had an FNA last year on a nodule that came back inconclusive. So, they would have known then if I had hashi's? I'm not feeling that badly right now, just some of the old hypo symptoms have returned and I am thinking I just need to up my dosage.

I'm so mad at myself. I had an envelope that I was keeping all my tests in, including CT's MRI's, etc. and it was getting rather full. So one night right before my surgery, I separated all tests that related to my thyroid and put them in another envelope and now I can't find the envelope anywhere. I also seem to have lost a mani-pedi gift certificate my daughter got for me at the same time. Ugh!!!! :sad0049:


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

I, too would have thought you'd have been told with FNA if you had Hashis. So you may be good. Both of my FNA results said Hashis on them. I'm not thinking I'll need to have TPO tested now that I'm post TT...I know I have Hashis, (and will forever), don't think it would make a huge difference to know TPO, but I could really be missing something here.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I would recommend you have a FT-4 and FT-3 with every lab. Keep notes on how you feel.

Your goal should me at minimum mid range for both.

Manufacturer recommended dose is 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight. This is a good starting point.


----------

